# Unable to locate info on this small bike



## tractorray (Apr 17, 2014)

A newby to this great site and my first post. Will try to post some pics. of this bicycle. Has the head badge inscription: The Maru-M Shegeto and Shigeto Works. The chain guard has Junior M Style7 stamped in the metal. It has chromed 14 inch rims. I got it used in the early 1960's for my young son at that time and have had it in storage now for decades. Still quite nice and all there except one hand grip.
Sure would like to know of any others like this around. Maybe give me a rough estimate of value and where I might sell such a bike. Thank You
Tractorrayhttp://thecabe.com/vbulletin/asset.php?fid=115403&uid=63977&d=1397773279


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

It's Japanese, my guess would be 1960's or so.  There is a speck of information at:
http://oldroads.com/tool_date_rss3.asp?QuestionID=15176&db=fsw
Keep digging!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 17, 2014)

That leather seat looks to be very well made! The whole bicycle looks pretty sturdy for that matter.

Dave


----------



## tractorray (Apr 20, 2014)

*The unknown bike*

Yes, it is very sturdy. And, also heavy.
Still haven't dug up any info on someone having, or had one like this.
Ray


----------

